# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Идеи для игр с детьми на улице

## yakudza

Расскажите, как вы проводите время на улице зимой. Во что играете, куда ходите.
И тут же вопрос номер два:
Тут у нас прозвучала идея устроить Лельскую вылазку на природу с интересной программой для детей, давайте делиться идеями, во что можно поиграть с ребятами.

----------


## yakudza

Мы зимой, кроме санок и лыж, выходим рассматривать всяческие следы, чистить снег. Сейчас к весне ближе - покормить птичек и послушать их пение. А вообще, сибираемся неохотно, всегда нужны какие-то весомые поводы, важные дела. Поэтому спрашиваю.

А когда сойдет снег и станет потеплее, можно организовать "праздник на полянке" для Лели, или для соседских ребятишек)))
Возьмем с собой мячи, скакалки, летающие тарелки, может быть шарики. Еще можно организовать кольцеброс. Ещё я подумала, может прыжки в мешках? Справятся ребята с таким? (мешки я тогда сошью).
Что ещё??

----------


## kiara

> А когда сойдет снег и станет потеплее, можно организовать "праздник на полянке" для Лели, или для соседских ребятишек)))
> Возьмем с собой мячи, скакалки, летающие тарелки, может быть шарики. Еще можно организовать кольцеброс. Ещё я подумала, может прыжки в мешках? Справятся ребята с таким? (мешки я тогда сошью).
> Что ещё??


 Лапту, все те же резиночки и конечно - мыльные пузыри! Есть готовые наборы для игры в "классики" - на подложке уже нарисованы классы и биточка к ним - раскинул на более-менее ровную поверхность и можно играть.

----------


## kiara

Мы в этом году очень сложно проводим время зимой на улице)))))) Ку как отрезало от прогулок-это кошмар просто. Мы очень мало выходили этой зимой (если сравнивать с предыдущими периодами), он не хочет и все тут! И никакие дела не помогают) Дела нужно делать на машине, говорит он)))))
Выманиваем калачами - т.е. друзьями, но они почти все в садах, поэтому сами носу не кажут на улицу(((( Ждем весны - тогда ребетня высыпет на улицу, будет проще.
Когда удается погулять, мы обычно стандартно сначала: качели-горка-снежки-санки-ледянка, после по настроению - лепим что-то особенное из снега,т.е. слепим-разукрасим. Вот, кстати - это очень интересное занятие, рисовать на снегу красками, удобнее брать с собой пульверизатор и несколько емкостей с разведенной в воде гуашью, заливаешь по очереди и раскрашиваешь что-то. Можно кисточками - только покрупнее их брать.

----------


## yakudza

> Лапту, все те же резиночки и конечно - мыльные пузыри! Есть готовые наборы для игры в "классики" - на подложке уже нарисованы классы и биточка к ним - раскинул на более-менее ровную поверхность и можно играть.


это для наших 3-4-леток? я как-то не представляю

----------


## kiara

А-ха-ха)))Кать, а ты не представляй, ты - пробуй!

----------


## летняя мама

Всем привет! Недавно в ЖЖ у одной девушки нашла интересную идею про клады http://janemouse.ru/?page_id=2
Теперь тоже хочу с сынулей кладик закопать, ну и найти тоже хочу! Интересно, охрана в парке Циолковского тётю, копающую под деревом ямку, прогонит?)) 
И с нетерпением ждем луж-ручейков: кораблики запускать будем. 
С дочкой тоже снег расскрашивали, когда она маленькая была. Снеговичков, один раз даже замок построили и расскрасили("Волшебник изумрудного города" тогда читали)
В прошлом году все выходные зимой в бору проводили, на горке. В этом году мало((
Иногда звериков смотреть ходим- Птичий двор на Дзержинке или Станция юннатов (переулок Старообрядческий). Музей Краеведческий,Кукольный театр. Со старшей в Художественный музей на мастер-классы ходили, сейчас забросили. 
А , вспомнила, весенняя забава- смотрим как по реке идет лед.
А осенью в Никола Ленивец часто ездим. Почему-то осенью нам там больше всего нравится.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Есть такие 2 замечательных сайта, считаю, что их нужно упомянуть. 
Всякие перепосты в соцсетях всегда под копирку сдираются отсюда. Их пишут явно очень талантливые женщины, матери-игруньи. Читать не перечитать, сколько уже написано и появляются новые материалы. 
Юлия Луговская http://orangefrog.ru
и
http://www.kokokokids.ru

----------


## летняя мама

> Есть такие 2 замечательных сайта, считаю, что их нужно упомянуть.


Ко второму сайту часто обращаюсь в поисках идей. А про первый не знала. Начала читать, очень интересно. Большое спасибо.

----------


## летняя мама

А можно здесь написать про игры не на улице?
Одна из моих жж-друзей Катя Таберко ( у неё очень интересный блог о детских книгах) начала в этом году писать и о играх, в которые играет со своей дочкой. Идеи , конечно, не новы, Но, может кто-то найдет для себя что-нибудь интересное
http://taberko.livejournal.com/178249.html игры с водой
http://taberko.livejournal.com/176382.html игры с крупой, рисом, макаронами и т.д.

----------


## Kati

> А можно здесь написать про игры не на улице?
> Одна из моих жж-друзей Катя Таберко ( у неё очень интересный блог о детских книгах) начала в этом году писать и о играх, в которые играет со своей дочкой. Идеи , конечно, не новы, Но, может кто-то найдет для себя что-нибудь интересное
> http://taberko.livejournal.com/178249.html игры с водой
> http://taberko.livejournal.com/176382.html игры с крупой, рисом, макаронами и т.д.


Спасибо большое за такие ценные ссылки! Вот восхищаюсь такими деятельными мамами))) В интернете много разной информации аналогичной, но тут стооолько всяких идей в одном посте, да еще и с наглядными фото! Очень актуальная сейчас для нас тема  :Wink:

----------


## adel

Девочки , спасибо вам огромное за тему - она такая нужная! И так жаль что в ней всего страница. Мой ребенок еще маленький и я стараюсь изо всех сил выучить и узнать сейчас как можно больше игр и занятий потому что самое ужасное что я видела на наших улицах , это мама идущая с малышом 3 лет который что то спрашивает а она только рычит: отстань, замолчи, ты можешь идти молча?! Это просто ужас какой то но они мне все время на пути попадаются (видимо мой страх их притягивает))) Еще наши друзья. До рождения нашего они своих дома оставляли и на наши вопросы что не берете с собой отвечали : родите своих мы посмотрим... Мы родили ))) Они посмотрели))) Мы с нашим слингопапой и детенышем где только небыли - и в походе и в лесу (летом осенью зимой) и на фестивалях . Вообщем начали они тоже своих брать. Брать берут , да только и слышно: сядь, не бегай, успокойся... А при этом никакой альтернативы не предлагают, не то что игр и развлечений а даже игрушек, не берут с собой , раскраску элементарную... Одна в лес с 3х летним ребенком взяла машинку посадила на коврик сказала играй!  :Smile: ))) Удивлялась что не играет... бегать хочет зачем то за пределами ковра. 
 Ну вообщем больная тема - за деток обидно, они то не виноваты (((  С нашим (8 мес) пока играем в народные : Козу рогатую, Ладушки, Сороку. До этого выучила всевозможные потешки и пестушки - и все время общаемся (пока правда в одностороннем порядке))) Посоветуйте кстати что дальше : во что играть с года? Мы вот сейчас придумали семейную игру Голоса животных: называем по очереди: корова говорит МУУ   Коза говорит Меее и так по очереди пока у кого то не закончатся варианты (папа наш так смешно показывает как говорит рыба :Smile: ) Надеюсь малыш наш тоже скоро подключится а пока очень радостно слушает наше многоголосье звериное.
Еще играли недавно с крестниками в угадай загаданное слово: можно на бумажке написать, можно на ушко шепнуть водящему слово любое и водящий должен объяснить остальным участникам не используя само слово а только объясняя предназначение его и отвечая на вопросы да /нет. Так проиграли в нее часа 3 пока гуляли и в кафе сидели не прирывались - ну вообщем они довольные были как тюленьки))) (возраст 5 и 7 лет) 
А сама я помню как с нами родители в лесу всегда в мяч играли - любимые игры вышибала и собачка. Мне лет 10 было брату 4 , родителям по 30 и как то не помню чтоб кто то поддавался сильно , всем очень весело было)

----------


## yakudza

Adel, здорово написано! Особенно ценно, что выделено жирным - удобно перечитывать! Спасибо!
Может добавите еще- что-нибудь, мамы!!)))) Срочно нужно занять трёх разбойников на улице чем-то интересным))

----------

